# Better Practices Promoting Your Company/Label



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Evening Everyone,

As some know I have been researching on the T-shirt industry for awhile. I have become more educated in the many ways that are needed to create, and work in the industry. As I begin to startup my own small business I am thinking of several ways to get my name out in the community. I don't want to take on to many orders at once but don't want to become a one-hit wonder either. 

As I begin to look into developing a business model, I have come to the area of promoting/advertising and wanted to see if anyone had any other ideas for what could be done to get the name out and what I do. As I don't do just shirts I think some self promoting would be good. 

a) Making some sample shirts up with Business Name, Services, and Contact info on it

b) Include a small gift to first time buyers that may be able to get my name out there (mugs, extra shirt, pens, etc)

c) Getting a few of my friends that go to other college's in the area to where my shirts to get a buzz around the campuses

d) attend community events, festivals, etc

Has anyone had success doing these such things, any other suggestions

Any and all help is appreciated.

~ Tim


----------



## OriginX (Feb 21, 2007)

All that stuff you listed sounds like good ideas to me. I'll try that myself.

Thanks!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd say c and d are good. The thing with idea c is that you want to get your shirts on people that are trend setters and style leaders. You want people to want your shirts not only because they're cool shirts, but because the people who wear them are cool. If you have friends that are known for the style sense, those would be the people to get to wear the shirts. 

As for d, community events and festivals can be a great way to meet new people. Consider joining your local chamber of commerce and networking with other businesses who might need things printed. Always make sure you have business cards so you can tell people who you are and how to contact you. 

One idea you haven't mentioned which can work is doing shirts as a donation for a local charity. Not only do people walk around wearing your work, but people who support that charity may be more likely to support you. This only works, of course, if you can afford to make a donation. If, however, you pick the charity to which you donate carefully, the donation can generate a lot of business.


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, I was think along the same lines, also glad to see I helped someone else with marketing ideas.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

I am going to the Bob Marley festival this weekend and will be giving away our promo shirts and dogtags. Where I come from people bring things to a meeting to bless the meeting for a prosperous venture. Here in America it is the opposite.
Dont spend too much on these things. I read somewhere from a promo sales man that these things arent worth it,but I still do it.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

T D Homa said:


> I don't want to take on to many orders at once but don't want to become a one-hit wonder either.


I wouldn't worry too much about taking on too many orders as a startup. Unless you know a lot of people, it's very rare for that to happen. You'll have to win the trust or the friendship of most of your customers before they'll consider giving you their first order.

I have a couple of mom and pop restaurants in my city that the waitresses wear t-shirts provided by local businesses. Maybe you'll find that the same opportunity exists in your area. Put their design on the fron and your logo and contact info on the back. Everyone that goes in will be reading your t as the waitress walks off.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a great experience at a radcon convention in pasco, wa. We where not able to sell anything because we registered too late. However, we had already spent money on this thing so I was not going to give up. So we went to the nearest Kinkos and printed up a bunch of flyer's, Business cards, and a huge sign. We posted the sign on our balcony facing the courtyard to some of the events. Then I went around wearing our shirts with "ask me about my shirt" taped to the back. posting flyer's and handing out business cards. At the end of the first night I handed out most of my business cards. The Shirt thing worked. the majority of the people that took my card was because they saw the shirt. Today I am working with four companies that want us to make their shirts, A MLG(Major league gaming) team wants us to make their shirts and be Team Fractured. 

I am planning on going to a few more Conventions and doing the same. We even made a shirt that has our logo on the front and "ask me about my shirt" and the words look like masking tape on the back.
The funny thing is a lot of people want that shirt as well as our other ones.


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

> The funny thing is a lot of people want that shirt as well as our other ones.


 
Cool story and idea - thanks,

Dave


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fractured01 said:


> We even made a shirt that has our logo on the front and "ask me about my shirt" and the words look like masking tape on the back.
> The funny thing is a lot of people want that shirt as well as our other ones.


You wouldn't happen to have a photo of that shirt would you? It sounds really cool, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Thomas, I would caution you about using the enclosed "R" within the circle without a valid trademark registration.

If you just want to protect your brand before you register, you should just use "tm".


----------



## VectorKing (Mar 1, 2007)

Tim,
Those are all good places to start! Once you start to getting those orders I would continue with:
b) Include a small gift to first time buyers that may be able to get my name out there (mugs, extra shirt, pens, etc)
Even if they are not first time buyers, I have experienced that customers really appreciate when you thank them for their business. These are some statistics I came across after doing some research about growing your business and why companies stop doing business with their current vendors:
-1% Die 
-3% Relocate 
-5% Start doing business with a family member/friend 
-9% Buy on price 
-14% Leave because of a grievance 
-68% Leave because they feel their business is taken for granted or they recieve an attitude of indifference
I make it habit to involve a small thank you with each order now!

-Matt


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the stats Vectorking,

That helps a great deal knowing and makes sense when you say that. Why just thank those that just began using you but also those that continue to do so.

Comin'outswinging - does the tm require and paperwork as well or can that be attached to any of our designs?

Fracture - really cool to here the good news of your own experience. As a gamer myself its cool to see that the gaming community is slowly looking to get publicity and a bigger following as well. You don't have to share if you dont want to but what type of a festival were you at? just curious

VirtualIsland - Being from the states myself I feel a bit of an outsider myself when I have been told not to get to involved with marketing smalled gifts or accents but as others have commented I see I am not alone in doing it anyways.

Thanks again everyone as it is great to get the thoughts, and experiences from others of what you all do/did as well.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Put up posters in the trains and subways.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

billm75 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a photo of that shirt would you? It sounds really cool, I'd like to see it.


Here is the Tape side I think this is what you wanted to see. I don't have any of the Actual Printed shirts. But They look pretty much the same


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Fractured01 said:


> Here is the Tape side I think this is what you wanted to see. I don't have any of the Actual Printed shirts. But They look pretty much the same


I like the tape look, classic dude.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

That taped side is really cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

young Robb said:


> Put up posters in the trains and subways.


Hey Robb, just don't let them catch you doing it . I think if you're not paying for that advertising they may wanna call it vandalism or something negative that they can charge you for. 

Have you done this before?


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I just started my transfer business a couple of months ago. For advertising I picked a different transfer for each of my friends, co-workers, & family members and just gave t-shirts away. The best advertisers are people that know and love you.

One of the guys I work with now wants 100 or so shirts made for his business. So it worked for me.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

Tim-
I am in the process of trademarking my company name. It is correct to say you can not use the c-symbol until you have been blessed by the USPTO. You can trademark in the state you live in, but why bother. Because if you like the name and have a website with that name, then take the extra steps and money and go Federal. 

You can put a TM even before you apply. Then do the paperwork to have it registered. Doing this has an advantage because now you legally own the mark and can go after any one to uses it. Once the Fed blesses you (be patient, it can take up to a year ) you can then use the R-circle. 

Also, you can apply even though you've had this slogan in commerce. It's called _Statement of Use_. It just proves when you started using the slogan. 

There is lots of fun reading at the trade office website!


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

marlo45 said:


> Hey Robb, just don't let them catch you doing it . I think if you're not paying for that advertising they may wanna call it vandalism or something negative that they can charge you for.
> 
> Have you done this before?


Yeah they call it vandalism. I call it easy promotion. And the world keeps spinning


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

marlo45 said:


> Hey Robb, just don't let them catch you doing it . I think if you're not paying for that advertising they may wanna call it vandalism or something negative that they can charge you for.
> 
> Have you done this before?


Yes sir, it's called a "friendly" letter from their attorney aka Cease & Desist


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Also you have to be really really stupid to get caught with "Vandalism", but hey! stupid people are around. I'm not saying you should go around posting posters in subways and on trains but if your dedicated to your clothing company then go for it!!!!!!!!!! Be like jerry who skateboard in the park just to get arrested so he can create a buzz to sell his dvd. Lol classic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

young Robb said:


> I'm not saying you should go around posting posters in subways and on trains but if your dedicated to your clothing company then go for it!!!!!!!!!!


Looks to me like that's exactly what you're saying.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Looks to me like that's exactly what you're saying.


Yeah its like reverse psychology and YES it worked Thanks. Looks like this college thing is paying off.


----------



## OfftheLedge (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the stats. I can't say how much I agree with the importance of letting your customers know what they mean to you, especially as a start up, but even more so when you get bigger. If they begin to feel they've lost touch with that friendly company they supported early on, they will move on to another store that is just starting up and appreciates their support.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

I just had my business spotlighted on the leading local radio station including a studio interview. I made up a tshirt and took it to them and got they absolutely loved it. I am getting the staff sizes together this week and getting them their tees as a show of gratitude for having me on.

A big thing for me is that I offer 20% referral fee off the gross order total and announced that on air and ever since I did that last week I have been getting calls and referrals every day. I am the only local t-shirt printer that offers anything like that. It is a huge plus for my business despite me working from out of my house.

I also use professional printed postcard flyers (the kind nightclubs use) for exposure and my graphic design skills have been getting alot of positive press. 

Most important is getting out and meeting as many people as you can. Introduce yourself to owners and managers of stores, department heads of corporations/organizations, athletic directors of schools and teachers. There are alot of people who will gladly refer your business but they just have to know that you are in business. When doing this take special care that you show excellent quality. I know with me the radio station was shocked at how good of quality and hipness of design I could do that matched their radio station's personality without them giving me any information. I researched their website and their radio station and developed my sample tee based on that.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

murani said:


> I just had my business spotlighted on the leading local radio station including a studio interview. I made up a tshirt and took it to them and got they absolutely loved it. I am getting the staff sizes together this week and getting them their tees as a show of gratitude for having me on.
> 
> A big thing for me is that I offer 20% referral fee off the gross order total and announced that on air and ever since I did that last week I have been getting calls and referrals every day. I am the only local t-shirt printer that offers anything like that. It is a huge plus for my business despite me working from out of my house.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your success Ronnie! I wish I had your aptitude for cold calling and networking.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> Congrats on your success Ronnie! I wish I had your aptitude for cold calling and networking.


Trust me when I tell you I am a reluctant cold caller and networking. I just got to the point where I was considering doing my t-shirts part-time and picking up a full time job but I knew I was the best t-shirt designer in my local market.

After doing a poll I discovered the thing that was holding my company from growing was my exposure and marketing. I had a box of 5,000 postcard flyers sitting in my basement since October with only about 500 passed out. So I made marketing and exposure the focus of my business for the entire month of March. This is a perfect time to make connections and get orders because alot of companies are gearing up for company picnics and family reunion orders usually start coming in. Last year I missed out on about 10 family reunion orders because the people handling the orders for their families didn't know I printed t-shirts and took their business to others but they would have preferred to do business with me.

Once again let me reiterate that I am the type of person who can carry a coversation but definitely not a "look at me" type. I think the fear of being told no held me back for alot of years but now i'm attacking that head on.

Good luck, you can definitely do it. In fact if you have anyone you're close to that has an engaging personality have them make initial connections so that you can ease into the networking thing.


----------

